# A couple of ingots



## limestonecowboy (Jan 22, 2009)

The gallery has been sadly lacking recently in images of self refined metal so I thought I post a piccy of my latests efforts. 1 oz gold and two and a half oz silver refined from karat scrap. Enjoy, Best Wishes

Richard.


----------



## butcher (Jan 23, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah... That nice warm feeling close to heart again...........


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 23, 2009)

Need some Warm weather, Then Ill start posting some pics.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice Noxx. :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 25, 2009)

Um thanks ? But I don't deserve the credit lol...


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2009)

logo fooled him?


----------



## limestonecowboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Noxx, I dissagree,

Without your forum site none of that gold would have been refined, so well done.

Credit where credit is due !

Keep up the good work.

Cheers Rich.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## peter i (Jan 28, 2009)

limestonecowboy said:


> The gallery has been sadly lacking recently in images of self refined metal so I thought I post a piccy of my latests efforts. 1 oz gold and two and a half oz silver refined from karat scrap. Enjoy, Best Wishes
> 
> Richard.



Nice, but could we please see a picture of the other side of the gold ingot?
(The interesting side, hopefully showing large crystals and a sinking area from the metal contracting on solidifying)


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 1, 2009)

After you do that, ill pm you my address.

its my birthday soon, and would like a present.

yours would do nicely.


----------

